# How to Opt Out of Uber's TSA Arbitration



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

INSTRUCTIONS
Here is how to opt out of Uber's legal straightjacket of arbitration, curtailing the few legal rights you retain in Uber's new (and old) Technology Services Agreement. Here's How:

1. On the second to last page of the TSA, clause 15.2.8 "Your Right To Opt Out Of This Arbitration Provision", there is a an email address to send your option demand, [email protected].

2. Send an email to opt-out. Here is a template, in case you don't feel like writing one:
*"Dear Sir or Madam, I opt out of all arbitration as noted under 15.2.8 of Uber's Technology Services Agreement. Respectfully,
YOUR NAME AS IT APPEARS IN UBER APP
YOUR UBER APP TELEPHONE NUMBER
YOUR CITY IN WHICH YOU RESIDE *

3. Put *opt-out UBER TSA arbitration in the email subject* line and send it to [email protected].

4. You will get an immediate response from Uber noting your opt-out has been received.

CAGE THAT KANGAROO
Why do this? What's the point?

According to the Prospectus filed when UBER IPOed, there are over thirty-five THOUSAND lawsuits pending against Uber. Small checks from this corporate shipwreck wash up on my beaches on a regular basis. These are tiny slices of settlements won by other drivers, who courageously retained their rights to resolve disputes in a court of law and who had lawyers with the guts to back them up.

My checks totaled over $300 in 2019 alone. Apparently, I'm still due another $100 for the year.

Uber cannot retaliate against you for rejecting arbitration. To their credit they never once tried to retaliate against me in the 4.5 years I've opted out of this provision of the TSA.

On the other hand (if you happen to be a wuss) you can always do nothing, which will accept arbitration.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I wonder if you are more likely to be deactivated if you opt-out.


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

Is the requirement to maintain workers' compensation insurance the salient new clause?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Deepscout said:


> Is the requirement to maintain workers' compensation insurance the salient new clause?


Not a requirement, just a suggestion. And a reminder that you are not an employee.


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok, wait, what about the whole "don't touch your riders" thing, what about "no weapons in the car," I don't see that anymore. Is that contained elsewhere, in some supplement?


----------



## 313badboys (Nov 27, 2019)

So are you guys accepting? I still haven't accepted it yet. Most of my money comes from Lyft anyways.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

What did your receipt acknowledgment say specifically mine said they only monitor that email address for opt out notices from drivers but that's not the same as we received and acknowledge your opt out notice.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've always opted out. I don't have any interest in petty labor lawsuits, and even though I have gotten several notices to opt in to class actions I have always rejected doing that. 

But I definitely don't want Uber to be able to sue me and take me to their clown courts instead of real courts. 

Companies like Paypal have had in their terms that they could withdraw money from your linked bank account if you did politically incorrect things like sell "high capacity magazines" for firearms. Uber is not yet as petty as Paypal, but should they get that way, then yes, I would like to be able to go to a real court to obtain what has been stolen from me rather than go to the clown courts. Uber's CEO decision to endorse gun-ban legislation makes it increasingly apparent that they are trying to go down the path of left-wing corporatism that will value punishing political opponents over profit.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I typed a letter signed it scanned it and attached to an email and duplicated the body of the letter in the email with the required information to opt out. I sent the email and immediately received an email reply stating that they only monitor that email address for notices from drivers who decide to opt out of arbitration.

Did anyone receive an email saying anything other than that when they submitted their opt out notice to uber?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I've always opted out. I don't have any interest in petty labor lawsuits, and even though I have gotten several notices to opt in to class actions I have always rejected doing that.
> 
> But I definitely don't want Uber to be able to sue me and take me to their clown courts instead of real courts.
> 
> Companies like Paypal have had in their terms that they could withdraw money from your linked bank account if you did politically incorrect things like sell "high capacity magazines" for firearms. Uber is not yet as petty as Paypal, but should they get that way, then yes, I would like to be able to go to a real court to obtain what has been stolen from me rather than go to the clown courts. Uber's CEO decision to endorse gun-ban legislation makes it increasingly apparent that they are trying to go down the path of left-wing corporatism that will value punishing political opponents over profit.


So when you opted out this time what did the email you received from them say?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

In the body of the agreement...

There is a link and instructions...

Where to email
[email protected]...

You have 30 days after you accept...

Rakos
















PS. It's actually good reading...you might be surprised what it says...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> So when you opted out this time what did the email you received from them say?


it said:


> E-mails to [email protected] are only monitored for Arbitration Provision opt outs by U.S. drivers. Need help with something else? Visit http://help.uber.com or open the app and navigate to the "HELP" screen. To unsubscribe from text messages from Uber, text the word "STOP" to 89203, using the mobile device receiving the messages. If you decide you no longer want to receive email updates from Uber, you can click the "Unsubscribe" link at the bottom of any email message.


----------



## Pickov Andropov (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reference.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> it said:


Thanks that's the one I got. It's always nice to confirm so now it's on record that that's the email they're sending in the even they attempt to deny you opted out which I have heard they've done in the past.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Did anyone receive an email saying anything other than that when they submitted their opt out notice to uber?


_E-mails to [email protected] are only monitored for Arbitration Provision opt outs by U.S. drivers. Need help with something else? Visit http://help.uber.com or open the app and navigate to the "HELP" screen. To unsubscribe from text messages from Uber, text the word "STOP" to 89203, using the mobile device receiving the messages. If you decide you no longer want to receive email updates from Uber, you can click the "Unsubscribe" link at the bottom of any email message._

Hmm, I guess North Carolina no longer qualifies as one of the lower 48 then? #technologycompany

As to your specific situation, if you look closely on the following page, just after the one @Rakos posted, there is a little paragraph that essentially reads that if you opt out but previously did *NOT *choose to opt out, you will be bound by that previous mistak..ahem, decision instead. /Resolved


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

The other issue with this post is the OP's apparent baiting people into this action. Disappointing. Removes the OP from the 'merely dispersing information' category.



300Miles said:


> On the other hand (if you happen to be a wuss) you can always do nothing, which will accept arbitration.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> _E-mails to [email protected] are only monitored for Arbitration Provision opt outs by U.S. drivers. Need help with something else? Visit http://help.uber.com or open the app and navigate to the "HELP" screen. To unsubscribe from text messages from Uber, text the word "STOP" to 89203, using the mobile device receiving the messages. If you decide you no longer want to receive email updates from Uber, you can click the "Unsubscribe" link at the bottom of any email message._
> 
> Hmm, I guess North Carolina no longer qualifies as one of the lower 48 then? #technologycompany
> 
> As to your specific situation, if you look closely on the following page, just after the one @Rakos posted, there is a little paragraph that essentially reads that if you opt out but previously did *NOT *choose to opt out, you will be bound by that previous mistak..ahem, decision instead. /Resolved


Yeah I think that's a crock too. For example if cell phone carriers make a change to the contract that financially impact users users can opt out of that contract so it's probably the same for those arbitration clauses every time they make change that impacts drivers financially we probably have a right to opt out of arbitration. Not sure really it's never been challenged I'm sure.

One thing though. When AB5 goes into effect, which does not make drivers employees, it simply acknowledges that legally they were employees all along and not independent contractors then I would imagine that at that time those arbitration requirements go out the window since they were based on the false supposition that drivers were independent contractors when in fact they were employees. So those one would think would have to be renegotiated which would offer drivers an opportunity to opt out of those initial arbitration clauses.

Also I suspect they're not legal to begin with, and as has been noted there's an issue now where drivers being engaged in interstate commerce can not be subject to arbitration clauses. Which is an issue we discussed several months back.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I typed a letter signed it scanned it and attached to an email and duplicated the body of the letter in the email with the required information to opt out. I sent the email and immediately received an email reply stating that they only monitor that email address for notices from drivers who decide to opt out of arbitration.
> 
> Did anyone receive an email saying anything other than that when they submitted their opt out notice to uber?


That's what I got, too. No mail confirming I'm opted out. Very unprofessional just as the delivery of the agreement itself. Drivers shouldn't have to immediately study a 27-page legal document just to log on to the app some random morning. They should have allowed reasonable time to review. They could have included a a summary of what's changed. They could also make it easier to opt out by including a check-box form soewhere on the app or web site. So much for "transparency".

Every driver should OPT OUT immediately. Forced arbitration restricts your options if you find you want to sue Uber. You are EXCLUDED from class-action lawsuits, which is exactly the point of arbitration agreements.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

300Miles said:


> INSTRUCTIONS
> Here is how to opt out of Uber's legal straightjacket of arbitration, curtailing the few legal rights you retain in Uber's new (and old) Technology Services Agreement. Here's How:
> 
> 1. On the second to last page of the TSA, clause 15.2.8 "Your Right To Opt Out Of This Arbitration Provision", there is a an email address to send your option demand, [email protected].
> ...


Can i still do this after i already agreed?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> As to your specific situation, if you look closely on the following page, just after the one @Rakos posted, there is a little paragraph that essentially reads that if you opt out but previously did *NOT *choose to opt out, you will be bound by that previous mistak..ahem, decision instead. /Resolved


Yeah.... that's typical Uber bullshit. They think that each new contract creates a new requirement for arbitration for drivers who have already opted out in previous contracts, requiring these drivers to opt out once again, yet at the same time each new contract allegedly does not create a new opt-out opportunity for drivers who did not previously opt out.

Nonsense. They don't get to have it both ways.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

300Miles said:


> INSTRUCTIONS
> Here is how to opt out of Uber's legal straightjacket of arbitration, curtailing the few legal rights you retain in Uber's new (and old) Technology Services Agreement. Here's How:
> 
> 1. On the second to last page of the TSA, clause 15.2.8 "Your Right To Opt Out Of This Arbitration Provision", there is a an email address to send your option demand, [email protected].
> ...





Trafficat said:


> it said:


I haven't agreed yet, but after sending the email how long before I can start driving? Or am I still forced to click that "I Agree" button...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Charbenji said:


> I haven't agreed yet, but after sending the email how long before I can start driving? Or am I still forced to click that "I Agree" button...


You must still agree to it. The arbitration is only one part of the agreement. There is a lot of other stuff in there like:

Not speaking badly about Uber
Not contacting passengers after rides
Not profiting off of Uber's trademark
and more.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks, I opted out.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

95% of drivers don't even know what the word "arbitration" means, never read the 27 pages, and just clicked "I agree".

*Arbitration* is a *legal* technique for the resolution of disputes outside the courts, wherein the parties to a dispute refer it to one or more persons (the "*arbitrators*", "arbiters" or "arbitral tribunal"), by whose decision (the "award") they agree to be bound


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of drivers don't even know what the word "arbitration" means, never read the 27 pages, and just clicked "I agree".
> 
> *Arbitration* is a *legal* technique for the resolution of disputes outside the courts, wherein the parties to a dispute refer it to one or more persons (the "*arbitrators*", "arbiters" or "arbitral tribunal"), by whose decision (the "award") they agree to be bound


yup, it's means basically " free rape " , you will never win in an arbitration (look at the credit card agreements) , it also takes off the workload from the judges.

However my Question,

If you opt out , doesn't that impact the way you get request's negative or a term that they can easily deactivate you?? I mean you are on different terms when you do that..right ??


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Nitedriver said:


> yup, it's means basically " free rape " , you will never win in an arbitration (look at the credit card agreements) , it also takes off the workload from the judges.
> 
> However my Question,
> 
> If you opt out , doesn't that impact the way you get request's negative or a term that they can easily deactivate you?? I mean you are on different terms when you do that..right ??


If I recall correctly, there was language saying there would be no retribution or negative impact to the driver of they choose to opt out of arbitration. It's in the arbitration section of the agreement if you want to confirm. I'm too busy at the moment to double check.

Keep in mind you cannot opt out of the new agreement entirely. If you choose to opt out, that is only in relation to the arbitration provision and not the entire new agreement.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Deepscout said:


> Ok, wait, what about the whole "don't touch your riders" thing, what about "no weapons in the car," I don't see that anymore. Is that contained elsewhere, in some supplement?


Maybe they realized that the "no weapons" part is illegal and unenforceable.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

If everybody opts out, Uber has to cave in. If drivers are strong, Uber loses. If drivers are weak, Uber wins. My personal favourite is the app that tells all Uber drivers in an area to switch off for a little while. Then when low driver availability causes a fare surge, they sign back on, and all the backed up jobs are sent out with surge pricing. Simple but brilliant. Except for one catch. Uber drivers are too stupid to team up together for their own benefit.That is the whole premise Uber is built on. That is what Travis and Garrett relied on to literally make their billions.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Below is one piece of the 2019 contract that is heavily modified from the 2015 Agreement which the new agreement fully replaces.* It also appears to have an override in Uber's favor regarding arbitration. Translation desired. (Bolding* mine*):
*-(Agreeing to the 2019 agreement means you an Uber agree to discard your 2015 agreement.)

13.5 Entire Agreement. Except as provided below, this Agreement, including all

Supplemental Terms, constitutes the entire agreement and understanding of the

parties with respect to its subject matter and replaces and supersedes all prior or

contemporaneous agreements or undertakings regarding such subject matter. In

this Agreement, the words "including" and "include" mean "including, but not

limited to." The recitals form a part of this Agreement. *Notwithstanding the

foregoing, if you opt out of the arbitration provision set forth in Section 15.2

below, then any prior arbitration agreement between the parties shall remain in

full force and effect.* (bolding mine not theirs)


See also these notes and comparison links: https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...t-november-25-2019.364330/page-6#post-5628608


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The other issue with this post is the OP's apparent baiting people into this action. Disappointing. Removes the OP from the 'merely dispersing information' category.


It doesn't matter if you haven't opted out 100% of the TSAs you will still be screwed


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If anyone doesn’t like Uber’s TSA then find another job. whining incessantly about Uber’s policies won’t change the fact that you accepted these terms by signing said agreements.


----------



## UBERslaveRunner (Oct 11, 2016)

300Miles said:


> INSTRUCTIONS
> Here is how to opt out of Uber's legal straightjacket of arbitration, curtailing the few legal rights you retain in Uber's new (and old) Technology Services Agreement. Here's How:
> 
> 1. On the second to last page of the TSA, clause 15.2.8 "Your Right To Opt Out Of This Arbitration Provision", there is a an email address to send your option demand, [email protected].
> ...


So once you opt out how do you continue to drive? Mine says I cannot log into the platform unless I agree to the new terms. However I did send the opt out email. Just wondering how long before you get to log in after opting out. Plus the link in the document doesn't work so you have to manually do it. Thanks. First time opting out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> It doesn't matter if you haven't opted out 100% of the TSAs you will still be screwed


Whythehelldhouldanyonecarewhatyouthink?


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

UBERslaveRunner said:


> So once you opt out how do you continue to drive? Mine says I cannot log into the platform unless I agree to the new terms. However I did send the opt out email. Just wondering how long before you get to log in after opting out. Plus the link in the document doesn't work so you have to manually do it. Thanks. First time opting out.


You half to sign the agreement but you don't have to agree to mediate any dispute you have with Uber through arbitration instead of a court of law. Arbitration always favors the bigger player and the result almost always favors them and not the less powerful player. The good old US court system is your best bet.

You should be able to drive right now


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UBERslaveRunner said:


> So once you opt out how do you continue to drive? Mine says I cannot log into the platform unless I agree to the new terms. However I did send the opt out email. Just wondering how long before you get to log in after opting out. Plus the link in the document doesn't work so you have to manually do it. Thanks. First time opting out.


Lol
You're not opting out of the tos, that I'd yo opt out of arbitration.

You still have to agree to gain access.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol
> You're not opting out of the tos, that I'd yo opt out of arbitration.
> 
> You still have to agree to gain access.


THIS!

You cannot opt out of the new TOS completely - only the arbitration.

You must AGREE on the app - THEN you email the opt out for arbitration.

If you sent the email already before agreeing in the app, you'll need to agree in app and then email the opt out again.


----------

